# the best day ever



## vix (Jan 25, 2007)

started today.

i had every intention of heading out from greensboro NC to warmer pastures when i woke up at a friend's place...until said friend "needed" a new mp3 player. so, it was off to circuit city. i got the old one kicked down to me with a promise of new music loaded onto it if i stick around another day or two.

while out, i ran into this cat i haven't seen in over a year so...i get to go to boba house and have some "real" veggie cuisine and catch pan's labrynth with her tonite. 

yeah...it turning out to be one of the best days i've had in a while.

free entertainment and food...what else is in store for me today.....?


----------



## danvan (Jan 26, 2007)

pan's labrynth is a fucking rad film !


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 28, 2007)

never seen it....there's alot of movies I've never seen that make me uncool though...what's it about? Or is it one of those that you're just going to say "You just have to see it!!"


----------



## danvan (Jan 28, 2007)

its like a fairy tail for adults set in fascist Spain 
and filled with cool looking monsters violence and Spanish people 

my mum scored preview screening tix from a local indy radio station


----------

